# An application like “Huawei Mobile Partner”  for Linux Mint



## ramakanta (Jun 7, 2014)

I have a Huawei Data card E177u ,but there is no Mobile Partner for Linux  to install   . Is there an application for  Linux Mint 17which is like Huawei Mobile Partner , 

That should provide 

•Connection & Disconnection
•SMS
•Display Bandwidth
•Display Data Usage
•USSD

 USSD is the main important . thank you.


----------

